# ALSA: Terrible Sound with SoundBlaster Player

## MaGuS

If got terrible sound in KDE (and with aplay or any other sound prog.) with alsa and my SoundBlaster Player. I tried to set the volume with alasamixer down but it sounds still terrible. 

Does anyone knows a solution?

Magnus

----------

## delta407

Maybe you're not using the right sound driver, or you're forcing the wrong sample type (8-bit vs 16-bit), or any number of things.

Details, please.

----------

## MaGuS

Hi,

I used lspci (it's in the pciutils) to see what the name of my soundcard, I could see the emu10k1 and so I did extactly the same way as told in the desktop howto. I don't know which sample type I'am using because I didn't set it, only in KDE I tried both 8 Bit and 16 Bit but nothing changed.

snd-card-emu10k1

Magnus

----------

